# Bios recovery on Acer 5920G



## perskinl (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm having some major trouble here with trying to perform a bios recovery on an Acer 5920G .... Anyways here's the situation

The laptop won't start up, the screen stays black and it does not even seem to get past BIOS post....
I've tried all the hardware removal solutions i've found on the internet but things like removing graphic card, ram etc etc don't seem to work.
I hear no bios beeps so now i'm thinking the bios is corrupt.

When holding dont fn+esc it does seem to enter crisis recovery mode, but i'm not getting it to read from and external usb floppy drive, a thumb drive, an SD card nor a CD....

So basicly my question is , does anyone know where to find a detailed guide to Acer 5920g bios recovery? or maybe someone had a similar situation as mine....

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Assuming the BIOS is corrupt, the fix is to remove the BIOS chip and reflash it.


----------



## perskinl (Aug 2, 2011)

I know of this fix, but i believe there is another way using the Bios crisis recovery function....

Would u mind telling me what it would cost to have my bios chip reflashed?
And, do i have to solder to remove the chip from the mainboard or is this something done very easily?

would greatly appreciate any info on the "Remove bios chip" solution, as i've never tried such a solution before...

Also, could someone tell me if this really is my problem?
The laptop doesn't boot , does not come up with any bios beeps, there's no post, the screen stays black and really the only form of functionallity i'm getting from this laptop is holding FN+ESC for the crysis recovery... which does actually lead me to the crisis recovery state.

Sorry for my poor grammer :3
And many, many , MANY thanks in advance!


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

The bios does not stop working for no reason,how did this happen,


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Restore and recovery
The restore and recovery features allow you to restore or recover the system
from a factory default image, from a user created image, or from previously
created CD and DVD backups. You can also reinstall applications and drivers for
your Acer system.
1 Press <Alt> + <F10> or select Acer eRecovery Management from the
Empowering Technology toolbar to start Acer eRecovery Management.
2 Switch to the restore and recovery page by selecting the Restore button.
3 Select the backup point you would like to restore from. You can also
choose to recover the system from a factory default image, recover from a
previously created CD/DVD or reinstall applications and drivers.
4 Follow the instructions on screen to complete the process.


(If you perform these steps you will loose all your data/files/etc)


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Acer Aspire 5920G User manual Download


----------



## perskinl (Aug 2, 2011)

Wasn't able to solve this problem!
Any other smart minds willing to give this problem a go ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What was the original problem that prompted you to attempt a Bios Recovery?
If the Bios has been corrupted then the chip would need to be replaced.


----------

